# Jeers to daytime running lights.



## 3rd_shift (Aug 12, 2004)

This thread is where I came up with the idea to post this.
Just my opinion, but;
If you like them, there are plenty of cars out there that have them.
Just for fun, maybe someone can start a "Cheers to daytime running lights" thread /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/nana.gif
If not;
let's hear/see your Jeers on them here. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/poke2.gif
There ought to be a few. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## bindibadgi (Aug 12, 2004)

Reason I don't like them: they teach you not to worry about putting on the lights, so people get new cars or drive other cars without them and ... suddenly they are invisible at night! Or else they forget to turn them off when they stop the car (being used to it being automatic) and they run the battery flat!

There, that's my jeer to daytime running lights. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif


----------



## MeridianTactical (Aug 12, 2004)

They suck!

I have "Auto headlights", but no DRL... And if my car had them I would look for a way to disconnect them...

My .02


----------



## Empath (Aug 13, 2004)

This thread has nothing to do with the B/S/T category, nor good/bad business experiences. I'm moving it to the Non-Flashlight General Light Discussion forum


----------



## IlluminatingBikr (Aug 13, 2004)

One thread wasn't enough on this topic?


----------



## Saaby (Aug 13, 2004)

1 thread is enough

Thanks for playing, please come again.


----------

